
Op-Ed from 2011: In defense of plastic bags - newswriter99
https://www.greenbiz.com/blog/2011/12/22/defense-plastic-bag
======
newswriter99
Posted this because it brought up an interesting math question. It alleges "To
ensure that they have lower global warming potential than conventional HDPE
plastic bags" the following re-usable bags need to be reused x number of
times:

-Paper bags: 3 times -LDPE (low density poly ethelyene) bags: 4 times -Non-woven PP (poly proplyene) bags: 11 times -Cotton bags: 131 times

The op-ed says that number has to be multiplied for every time a plastic bag
is re-used for say, picking up dog crap, or as a bathroom trash bag.

Thoughts?

